# SPAM ALERT!!



## tommycolorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Some dickwad posting under the name MilestoneLtd is SPAMMING the crap out of this site!! How do we get rid of this crap????


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I just clicked on "report this post". An Admin will take care of it when they see it. In due time.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The " report this post" button is the little red triangle with the "!" in it located below your name and avatar


----------



## tommycolorado (Jun 24, 2009)

nice to see those SPAM posts gone! Thanks Mtn Buzz!


----------

